

Instrument Your Mobile Apps - okeumeni
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/10/instrument-your-mobile-apps.html

======
scrrr
Does anyone else here feel that the current iPhone and Android apps are just
an in-between step to mobile-apps being simply websites in a mobile browser?

~~~
fredwilson
yes i very much feel that way

but for now, client apps work better

not sure how much longer that will be the case

